#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  What a financial analyst do?

## Lorraine

Hi all,

*What can the financial analyst do when they do not have enough data and information that they need?

*"They can use the use SAP to scour information from the client's transactional history and use the sorting filter to gather the data quickly.
also contact the customer, if necessary, and use the appropriate information that will help me finish the analysis."


This is what I am going to do if I am the financial analyst. What are you going to do if you were the financial analyst?

Thank you!

----------

